

Google stole my friend's birthday - raphar

My poor friend (and also several million people) was born on a 29th of february. Off course she is tired of listening jokes about her birthday every 4 years, and that's not the story.<p>The story (or BUG REPORT) is about Google Calendar:<p>I added her birthday on Google Calendar, and I had to do it on 29th February 2012, all right. 
The problem is that when I went to 2013 calendar, the birthday wasn't there. It appeared once again (predictably) on 2016.<p>Here's my complain: If I can make an event on 29th that repeats dayly, weekly or monthly without problems, why on earth it doesn't work yearly?!?!?!? The thing get worse if you repeat the event yearly a fixed number of times. If you say that you want it 4 times, the event on 29th lasts 16 years, if you do it on 1st march, it lasts 4....<p>So, come on Google, you can't fail me on this easy one, at least give me a warning before eating her birthday!!!<p>UPDATE: The calendar also fail to render a series of monthly events if you happen to add the first on the 31st.
It's their dialog that says "repeats every one month" and fails.
======
DanielStraight
This is not a bug. It's common sense. You can't make an event on the 29th of
February repeat yearly because the 29th of February doesn't repeat yearly.
This isn't Google's fault. Set the event for the day you actually celebrate
her birthday. That will repeat yearly. Problem solved.

~~~
raphar
I understand your point of view. But she, and also millions of people, are no
software guys. They don't get it. Also my complain is about the dialog where
you add the event. As I said, If I choose to repeat weekly the calendar has no
problem to generate an event every 7 days, but with years it clearly fails.

~~~
bartonfink
So let's say that Google decided to repeat the event every 365 days, using the
analog of a perfect 7-day week as you did above. That means that every 4
years, Google's "birthday" is going to fall one day further behind your
friend's actual birthday, which is clearly incorrect. I think the correct
answer, as was stated above, is to simply ask someone whether they want this
to repeat annually on Feb. 28 excepting leap years OR if they can accept the
4-year cycle.

------
tgrass
I searched google for anagram the other day and it asked if I meant "nag a
ram". Clearly Google is capable of and, I agree, should, handle scheduling
leap year birthdays.

